# Polaris Office on the TouchPad



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get Polaris Office running on the TouchPad?

When I start the app, it works fine but as soon as I try and open a doc i get a message that says "Polaris Office is Not Responding".

Any ideas on how to get this working?

Thanks!


----------



## pischke (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post. 
I found a zip in this post:
http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-hacking-modding-fuer-acer-iconia-a500/191604-polaris-office-auf-thor-ice-cream-sandwich-v80.html#post2618745
Install it in CWM. I tested it and it is running smoothly.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinkfree HD is very good as an alternative. It is my favourite tablet office app so far!


----------

